
Weather in Google Maps - chrismealy
http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2011/08/rain-or-shine-see-weather-in-google.html
======
mrinterweb
This is a very nice feature, but I think I still prefer
<http://www.wunderground.com/auto/wxmap/> This page also has the ability to
see where percipitation is currently. I find that this helps with my bike
commute in Portland frequently.

~~~
bjg
Also reachable at <http://fullscreenweather.com>

------
hammock
Why did it take so long to do this? (Don't get me wrong, I think it's great
and I guess I hadnt thought of it)

Also the next obvious step would be to add doppler radar and satellite cloud
coverage, not just pictures of suns and moons everywhere.

~~~
ballpark
I zoomed out, and was able to see clouds.

------
awj
It's interesting to see they're pre-rendering the composition of the weather
layer on top of their regular map. Where I work we have our own styled map
tiles and probably would do a layer of transparent cloud tiles over our
(unmodified) regular tiles. It just takes too long to re-render deeper scales.

That said, if I was serving up as many tiles as google does, I'd go for it
this way too. You already need a buttload of resources just to handle the
request volume, might as well exploit that to save the user on download time
and yourself on bandwidth.

~~~
wensing
At Stormpulse we also bake the cloud layer into the base tiles.

------
pavel_lishin
What I'd really like is a weather API - I just spent 2 hours looking into a
decent one to use. (The National Weather Service doesn't seem to report the
_current_ temperature. :/)

~~~
ac3522
I still haven't been able to find an API to get _yesterday's_ weather. I've
been trying to make a site that doesn't show straight up temperature but a
percentage based on known value (yesterday's temp).

For current conditions, you could try YQL, but I'm not sure if it's really
current. (A good article:
[http://developer.yahoo.com/blogs/ydn/posts/2009/12/extending...](http://developer.yahoo.com/blogs/ydn/posts/2009/12/extending_the_weather_api_with_yql/))

The NOAA service (<http://www.weather.gov/forecasts/xml/rest.php>) that I've
used before just does time series, so you might be able to get the most recent
time, but you're right, I haven't been able to find a NOAA API for current
data.

------
wensing
Have been waiting for this since early 2005. Now I wonder when they'll take a
stab at severe weather.

~~~
wensing
My educated guess is years from now if ever. There's no worldwide severe
weather dataset, so any foray into that market would look half-baked or worse,
biased towards first-world countries (ie nations with good metereological
data).

------
masonhensley
The thing about weather sites is that they usually overwhelm users with
information. 80%+ of the time, a user wants to know, will i need a coat or
umbrella today? Or the general temperature.

Thankfully, the weather channel has cleaned up forecasts (was once a huge
mess): <http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/37202>

Love this site: <http://www.thefuckingweather.com/>

I hope google make this available in their api as an overlay, I think my users
would love it.

~~~
wensing
Have you seen Stormpulse? Our goal is to eliminate information overload even
when the weather gets nasty.

------
yellowbkpk
I invite you all to try out the website for the weather company I work for:
<http://preview.my-cast.com/>

I think the animated radar map is the best I've seen among all contenders
(wunderground, weather channel, and now the google weather offering).

~~~
51Cards
You may want to see this one for comparison as well:

[http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/maps/on_toronto/cao...](http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/maps/on_toronto/caon0696?ref=qlink_obs_radar)

